# skin issues after being shaved?!



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello! Molly started blowing coat after her she was spade at the end of March. I tried very diligently, but the mats were awful! I would get her combed out and an hour later, poof!, more mats! Anyway, I did the walk of shame to a local groomer where they dematted and then shaved her down thinning her face and leaving her tail. Since I picked her up on Friday, I've noticed a few things and I'm not sure if there is an issue or if this is just "life with little hair!" 1) she seems to be scratching/itching at the top of her tail 
2) we live in a rural area and I've been checking for ticks; she has no ticks, but I've noticed little bumps in various spots all over her body
3) her body (from the base of neck to tail) seems VERY warm

I gave her another bath ( I use Ziggy's) after I got her home from the groomer because I forgot to have them leave the scented stuff off of her and that seemed to help with the itching quite a bit. I'm just not sure if there is a skin or allergy issue ( I read the archives in horror!) or if these things have always been here/but I couldn't feel them because of all the hair?! I just don't remember this kind of itching before getting her shaved. Advice please!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It could be razor burns from the groom. So, sorry you lost the battle with the "Blowing Coat," hair grows. I am not sure what to do about the little bumps.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would try a soothing bath. Use an oatmeal shampoo for sensitive skin. I got mine at the vets. The shampoo doesn't have any soap in it. She probably got whatever it is from the grooming. Remember to rinse well. Apple cider vinegar is also good for skin but I can't remember the exact mixture. I use 1/4 cup to about a half of pitcher and don't rinse it off. It conditions the skin and hair. It also acts as a barrier against fleas.Hope the little rash goes away soon.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> It could be razor burns from the groom. So, sorry you lost the battle with the "Blowing Coat," hair grows. I am not sure what to do about the little bumps.


It would only be razor burn if the groomer used hot blades, which is a possibility, but the higher chance is that it is irritation caused by the mats.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have shaved down literally hundreds of matted dogs. Sometimes the skin looks flawless, sometimes there is existing irritation caused by the mats and lack of proper oxygen and blood circulation to the skin, which can be exposed by removing the matted hair and even aggravated, despite the groomer clipping it properly. The skin is inflamed and a close clippering can make it angrier. In severe cases the return of blood flow to the starved areas is so severe the capillaries can burst and the dog bleeds. 


Sounds like your dog was pretty badly matted and the skin pricks is very common, I've seen it many, many times. Usually the groomer will make you sign a waiver for dogs in such bad shape so the owner doesn't mistakenly try to blame the groomer for the dog's poor skin. You should probably thank the groomer for doing your dog the service of freeing her from the matting. She may feel out of whack at first from the jolt of the air on the skin and other things touching her skin, like a collar or people petting her, but it's the first time her skin can breath properly in a while.

I have personally been cursed at, insulted and threatened from owners of severe shave downs, despite me meticulously going over how the dog will look and all the possibilities, plus having them sign a waiver protecting me, but sometimes people just can't accept responsibility (not saying you, but those owners who flip out). Ultimately the matting has to come off because of how unhealthy it can be to a dog, and it is a new start, a blank slate for both dog and owner. An adolescent Hav blowing coat can be a nightmare and impossible for someone who isn't 100% sure of how to keep it in shape. Now that it's off you are past that stage and it should be much easier to grow it out this time around.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

An adolescent Hav blowing coat can be a nightmare and impossible for someone who isn't 100% sure of how to keep it in shape. 

Leo is 4 almost 5 months old and currently is bathed 2xper week and combed 2-3 times per day. I use a Biogroom Finishing Spray on him when combing. I hope to be able to keep him long and not have to get him cut down during the time he goes through a coat change. Any suggestions for handling the daily grooming when the coat change is taking place? How will I know that the coat change has started? Will the coat mat all of a sudden or will there be any changes in the coat that will let me know when the coat change is starting. Leo is very well-behaved for grooming so I just have to work with the coat not struggle with him squirming about.


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

*Experience is the best teacher! :-D*



atsilvers27 said:


> I have shaved down literally hundreds of matted dogs. Sometimes the skin looks flawless, sometimes there is existing irritation caused by the mats and lack of proper oxygen and blood circulation to the skin, which can be exposed by removing the matted hair and even aggravated, despite the groomer clipping it properly. The skin is inflamed and a close clippering can make it angrier. In severe cases the return of blood flow to the starved areas is so severe the capillaries can burst and the dog bleeds.
> 
> Sounds like your dog was pretty badly matted and the skin pricks is very common, I've seen it many, many times. Usually the groomer will make you sign a waiver for dogs in such bad shape so the owner doesn't mistakenly try to blame the groomer for the dog's poor skin. You should probably thank the groomer for doing your dog the service of freeing her from the matting. She may feel out of whack at first from the jolt of the air on the skin and other things touching her skin, like a collar or people petting her, but it's the first time her skin can breath properly in a while.
> 
> I have personally been cursed at, insulted and threatened from owners of severe shave downs, despite me meticulously going over how the dog will look and all the possibilities, plus having them sign a waiver protecting me, but sometimes people just can't accept responsibility (not saying you, but those owners who flip out). Ultimately the matting has to come off because of how unhealthy it can be to a dog, and it is a new start, a blank slate for both dog and owner. An adolescent Hav blowing coat can be a nightmare and impossible for someone who isn't 100% sure of how to keep it in shape. Now that it's off you are past that stage and it should be much easier to grow it out this time around.


Thank you for your input! I took her to get shaved because I was concerned about the mats and the effects it would have on her skin. I was not upset with the groomer as I understand what "take it all off means"! She does seem better today and her skin is not as warm. Previous suggestions included using an oatmeal bath or even apple cider vinegar...do you have any suggestions or should I just let her skin breathe?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> An adolescent Hav blowing coat can be a nightmare and impossible for someone who isn't 100% sure of how to keep it in shape.
> 
> Leo is 4 almost 5 months old and currently is bathed 2xper week and combed 2-3 times per day. I use a Biogroom Finishing Spray on him when combing. I hope to be able to keep him long and not have to get him cut down during the time he goes through a coat change. Any suggestions for handling the daily grooming when the coat change is taking place? How will I know that the coat change has started? Will the coat mat all of a sudden or will there be any changes in the coat that will let me know when the coat change is starting. Leo is very well-behaved for grooming so I just have to work with the coat not struggle with him squirming about.


My Hav will be 1 year old at the end of next month. Caring for her coat before the change was easy-peasy...after the change, it was a monumental task. Before, I would spend 15-20 minutes a day caring for her coat, but after the change those minutes turned into hours per day. Don't take my advice...Obviously, I wasn't doing it right/couldn't keep up. You just have to wait and see what happens and seek the advice of those who've done this several times or take them to a groomer. Best of luck!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

yabooklady said:


> Thank you for your input! I took her to get shaved because I was concerned about the mats and the effects it would have on her skin. I was not upset with the groomer as I understand what "take it all off means"! She does seem better today and her skin is not as warm. Previous suggestions included using an oatmeal bath or even apple cider vinegar...do you have any suggestions or should I just let her skin breathe?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


A good grooming salon will suggest a bath with aloe shampoo or oatmeal, anti-itch, etc to go along with the shave. If she seems mostly ok, I would leave her alone. If she is uncomfortable you could rebathe with a soothing shampoo and/or use one of those soothing anti-itch sprays. Let us know how she does.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pucks104 said:


> An adolescent Hav blowing coat can be a nightmare and impossible for someone who isn't 100% sure of how to keep it in shape.
> 
> Leo is 4 almost 5 months old and currently is bathed 2xper week and combed 2-3 times per day. I use a Biogroom Finishing Spray on him when combing. I hope to be able to keep him long and not have to get him cut down during the time he goes through a coat change. Any suggestions for handling the daily grooming when the coat change is taking place? How will I know that the coat change has started? Will the coat mat all of a sudden or will there be any changes in the coat that will let me know when the coat change is starting. Leo is very well-behaved for grooming so I just have to work with the coat not struggle with him squirming about.


I've posted several videos in the grooming section for brushing and combing, but I've found another one, on a shih tzu, there just aren't any proper Havanese grooming videos on youtube that I've come across yet. For me, the only way I could tell there was a coat change was that the coat was starting to mat up. Part of it I'm sure was that it was winter, and winters can be not nice to long coats. There was a lot of static, dry hair, snow, dirt, sand, etc. To get through an adolescent coat change it's important to really nail down line brushing, both with a brush and a metal comb. Ideally you can lay your dog down on its side and work on the coat that way, always paying close attention to the hard to reach areas like the tuck up/loin, the inside of the back legs, the butt and inner butt/leg/curved area, right above the paw pads, the hocks, the belly, chest and inner upper legs, also the armpit. The degree of difficulty will depend of the type of hair your dog has. Mine has a light, yet cottony undercoat, so that was a challenge. Typically the more "fluffy" and active your dog is, the harder the blowing coat phase will be.

This video is kind of long, I actually didn't watch all of it, but she does a quick line brushing so at least you can see the technique. For blowing coat, you would also use a comb, take a little longer and be a little more thorough, use a conditioning mist, and pay extra attention to the trouble areas.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> I've posted several videos in the grooming section for brushing and combing, but I've found another one, on a shih tzu, there just aren't any proper Havanese grooming videos on youtube that I've come across yet. For me, the only way I could tell there was a coat change was that the coat was starting to mat up. Part of it I'm sure was that it was winter, and winters can be not nice to long coats. There was a lot of static, dry hair, snow, dirt, sand, etc. To get through an adolescent coat change it's important to really nail down line brushing, both with a brush and a metal comb. Ideally you can lay your dog down on its side and work on the coat that way, always paying close attention to the hard to reach areas like the tuck up/loin, the inside of the back legs, the butt and inner butt/leg/curved area, right above the paw pads, the hocks, the belly, chest and inner upper legs, also the armpit. The degree of difficulty will depend of the type of hair your dog has. Mine has a light, yet cottony undercoat, so that was a challenge. Typically the more "fluffy" and active your dog is, the harder the blowing coat phase will be.
> 
> This video is kind of long, I actually didn't watch all of it, but she does a quick line brushing so at least you can see the technique. For blowing coat, you would also use a comb, take a little longer and be a little more thorough, use a conditioning mist, and pay extra attention to the trouble areas.
> 
> Grooming Series: Bedtime Brushout - YouTube


Thank you for posting the video. I have been teaching Leo to lay on his side for brushing and he does that quite willingly. I guess I will just have to wait and see what the coat blowing is like with his coat!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

UPDATE: It's been a week since I had Molly shaved down and she is MUCH better. The little bumps that were on various parts of her body are now gone and the very bothersome spot at the base of her tail/body does not seem to be bothering her anymore. I have given her two baths this week (I use Ziggy's with Lavender & Neem) and all seems to be well...fingers crossed! Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------

